
Tesla: „Anyone riding a UFO out of Area 51 today can recharge at our nearby “ - HNLurker2
https://mobile.twitter.com/Tesla/status/1175048579829944320
======
znpy
Twitter has been failing at displaying single tweets for the last two weeks or
so, is it just me or other people have observed this behaviour too?

